# New Grille Install?



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Hey all,

I've gotten around to buying a new grille for my MY14 SRi. My car is black with black tint and I dislike all the tacky chrome at the front so I've purchased a black Irmcher Grille.

Does anyone know if I will need to remove the front bumper or simply take of the flat plastic panel which covers the top of the grille and radiators?
From the picture it looks like it has a vertical clip at each side. 







I'd appreciate any advice/experience. I'm in no rush to put the new grille in but when I do proceed, I want to get it right being a new car and all.

Cheers


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

if thats the grille in the picture, make sure you protect your condensor with something... Or, with the holes in that thing, you're gonna be replacing it soon. I used mesh black window screen, between the condensor and the grille. Easy to install, and works great..


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Yea will do. Won't be an issue with airflow in Summer as this grille lets even more air in.

Just closed a deal to pick up some brand new 18x8" wheels with brand new Bridgestone Potenza's on Friday as well. 3k worth of wheels and tires for $800. =D

**** I might even go for a tune some time soon. Wouldn't mind bumping it up to 150kW/200HP. =P


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Anyone with any experience? I have found no threads on this forum or any other forum for the Cruze grille removal/install.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

If its anything like the US Cruze bumper in terms of how its on there, you will most likely have to take the entire front bumper off.


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

Darn. Thanks for that.


----------



## perlionex (Mar 10, 2011)

Dang. That's a nice-looking grille.

https://www.wpstore.com.au/product_...22/irmscher-cruze-gille-stainless-steel-look/


----------



## Nathan of Aus. (May 16, 2013)

That's the one. I was eyeing it off when I got my Cruze in June. Now that it's dropped to less than half price I couldn't say no. Should arrive any day now. =D


----------



## Cruze SRIV (Oct 26, 2013)

I just picked up the same grill last week took mine back too the dealer too install it cost me $77 too fit pick mine up today this afternoon :wink:


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Its the irmscher grill

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## diddy5742` (Aug 7, 2015)

ay buddy where did you get your grille i want one so bad but cant find any where


----------



## diddy5742` (Aug 7, 2015)

ay buddy where did you buy yours from i want one so bad but cant find where to buy it??


----------

